# RIP little crestie



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

One of My female cresties is being put down tm  She has MBD and Ive only had her for 3 days so she hasnt even got a name yet! Anyway I thought I could make her better but she could not even swallow CGD or liquid for that matter so RIP little one


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awwwwww at least you gave it a chanc in life R.I.P little crestie


----------



## reptiles! (Sep 27, 2007)

My sister and me have been chatting to you.. (freekygeeky) hopefulyl ours wont get that bad, im really sorry for your loss R.I.P *hug*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

r.i.p lil one 

sorry for your loss joel 

Cat and Cel x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Awwwww R.I.P little angel xx


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

thats so harsh-at least the crestie was with someone who cared:smile:
RIP little crestie


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)




----------

